# Nouveau lecteur



## Gg (Oct 8, 2002)

Je suis ce récit (dans l'ombre) depuis un bout de temps déjà... 

C'est excellent. Bravo Sammael pour tes talents de conteur qui s'améliorent de post en post et pour tes talents de maître de jeu que j'imagine exceptionnels. Two thumbs up aussi pour tes lecteurs réguliers, dont Horacio est, je crois, le premier (Holà Amigo).

Les intrigues principales et secondaires sont passionnantes. Elles s'entremêlent et se démêlent pour le plus grand plaisir du lecteur. J'y vois matière à livre ou à film... Des gens peu scrupuleux pourraient en venir à lire l'histoire pendant les heures de bureau... Pas moi bien entendu !  

Je visite les Terres Anciennes tous les jours. Alors à bientôt.

Gg


----------

